# Need tablet advice



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got a pretty zippy desktop that I'm good with, but I find myself often needing to look something up on the internet.

My geek buddy thinks a laptop is a better investment than a tablet, I'm just not sure.

I won't be watching movies on it [ I have a great 50" plasma] but I might want to post on a forum as well.

One of the main things important to me is a large screen and easy to navigate. Apple is too expensive.

So what do you currently have and what and why do you wish you had purchased instead? [ this is always a telling question]

Can you stream video from the internet with these?

I handled one a few months ago with a touch screen and it's own detachable keyboard it was a asus, and pretty neat.

Not crazy about 8, but I guess that choice is limited.

If you love your's post why,

If you could change it, I'd like to know.

Thanks, I'll check back!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My wife loves her Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet. The new ones will have Netflix, Hulu Plus, and Pandora pre-installed.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a tech junkie, so I have a slew of tablets.

The Nook HD that was mentioned is pretty nice. Has Android on it which means that Tapatalk is available for many forums, including this one. And it has Chrome as the default browser. I think they still have the 7" and 10" models available, but haven't kept up. Downside is battery life isn't the best.

The ASUS you looked at might have been the T100. I have one of those too. 10" screen, great battery life and it will run all Windows apps since it has an Intel chip in it. Tapatalk available on it also. Generally you can find them for around $350 or wait for a sale. As to Windows 8, well you get used to it and some like me, have found it to be just fine. I'm practically all Windows these days having moved a bit away from Apple.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I've bought a bunch of tablets just to try them and took most of them back. The only one I kept was an iPad 2 that I gave to my son. He just bought the newest iPad, so I gave the iPad 2 to my granddaughter. I use a Lenovo 17" Ideapad for pretty much everything. They don't cost much more than a good tablet and they suit me and my tastes much better. The tablets seem to be geared towards entertainment more than anything else. You can buy a Microsoft Surface Pro that will act as both a tablet and a laptop, but the screen is small and the cost is almost the same as a Lenovo like mine. I don't remember how much I paid for it, but this our fourth one and we really like them. 

But, for some reason, I still want a tablet. 

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

My wife has pretty much abandoned her laptop and uses her iPad2 for e-mail, surfing the web, checking family on Facebook, and, surprisingly, taking pictures.

I have a desktop, laptop, iPod Touch, and Kindle Fire. The laptop doesn't get much use unless we are away on trips. The Touch is fine for quick Google searches, sports scores, and checking email. It's also handy as a music player, either with headphones or installed on my Sony stereo's iPod dock. The Fire is best for reading Kindle books but also works for email and some web pages. The Fire's short battery life, less than 8 hours, can be a problem.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10 inch that I like a lot. You can currently find them at Costco for $299. Probably one of the best tablets currently on the market is the Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2, with a 12 inch display - very fast, multi-window capability, long battery life. A bit pricey, but very nice.


----------



## mikeren1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cholly said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10 inch that I like a lot. You can currently find them at Costco for $299. Probably one of the best tablets currently on the market is the Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2, with a 12 inch display - very fast, multi-window capability, long battery life. A bit pricey, but very nice.


What he said.. Tab 4 rocks for me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If the primary use of the tablet will be to surf the internet, I personally find the 4:3 aspect ratio of the iPad or Google Nexus 9 preferable to Samsung's 16:9 for web page display. (16:9 videos play perfectly well on those 4:3 screens as well, either with black bars above and below, or zoomed and slightly cropped left and right.)

Best values right now, IMO, are the 7.9" iPad mini retina 2 at $299/$349 for 16GB/32GB. The 9.7" iPad Air is $399/$449 for 16GB/32GB. The 8.9" Nexus 9 is $399/$479 for 16GB/32GB.

Both run the latest versions of Apple's and Google's operating systems. If you have other family members or friends with iPads or iPhones, you might want to consider an iPad so you can "Facetime" with them. And even if you're a Google Mail-Map-Search-Chrome user, all those apps (along with other Google apps) are available on the iPad and run similar to their Nexus 9 counterparts.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll be checking all these out.

The Asus was the T100, by the way.

Oh, Oh, I just saw a commercial yesterday for a Lenovo "yoga". Anybody know anything about that?

I've had good luck with Lenovo, even if they are a bit pricier.

Oh yeah, No facebook for me. tapatalk looks to be important, however.

I-pad retina a notebook? That's apple based, right? 7.9 screen too small though.

Need to look at Samsung as well.

Anyone have a chromebook? Just curious.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm a tech junkie, so I have a slew of tablets.
> 
> The Nook HD that was mentioned is pretty nice. Has Android on it which means that Tapatalk is available for many forums, including this one. And it has Chrome as the default browser. I think they still have the 7" and 10" models available, but haven't kept up. Downside is battery life isn't the best.
> 
> The ASUS you looked at might have been the T100. I have one of those too. 10" screen, great battery life and it will run all Windows apps since it has an Intel chip in it. Tapatalk available on it also. Generally you can find them for around $350 or wait for a sale. As to Windows 8, well you get used to it and some like me, have found it to be just fine. I'm practically all Windows these days having moved a bit away from Apple.


I need to know the downsides to the asus t100 if you will.

I wonder what is the difference between the asus and the Samsung tab 4 might be.

UM. Forget about the Lenovo yoga, I just looked at Cnet and it's $1500.00!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

satcrazy said:


> I need to know the downsides to the asus t100 if you will.
> 
> I wonder what is the difference between the asus and the Samsung tab 4 might be.
> 
> UM. Forget about the Lenovo yoga, I just looked at Cnet and it's $1500.00!


Go to BestBuy.com and look at the tablets there. You can select the tablet models to do a side by side comparison of the two. Also, check the user reviews, particularly those with three stars or less.
Best Buy also has the Lenovo Yoga for $369.99


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, cholly!




Here, the yoga is 479.00.

I will compare others though.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> I need to know the downsides to the asus t100 if you will.
> 
> I wonder what is the difference between the asus and the Samsung tab 4 might be.
> 
> UM. Forget about the Lenovo yoga, I just looked at Cnet and it's $1500.00!


The ASUS T100 is an Intel powered Windows 8.1 machine. It has 2Gb RAM and either 32 or 64Gb of SSD. I have the 64Gb version and I have about 30Gb still available. Battery life is around 10-11 hours on a charge.

Downsides would be the relatively slow recharge rate, I just let it charge overnight so don't notice that. Screen is a 720p screen, which some don't care for. And with 2Gb of RAM, running some RAM intensive programs might be an issue. Also the keyboard is awkward for me as the keys are a bit scrunched and small for my fingers.

Before you buy one you should get your hands on one in the store. The keyboard is an issue that needs to be 'felt' rather than talked about.

It will run Windows 10 as I put the Tech Preview on. In fact, the screen seems crisper with W10 than W8.1 which I've also noticed on other machines that I have.

Frankly it is a lot of machine for the money and well worth giving serious consideration.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Go to BestBuy.com and look at the tablets there. You can select the tablet models to do a side by side comparison of the two. Also, check the user reviews, particularly those with three stars or less.
> Best Buy also has the Lenovo Yoga for $369.99


I believe that is the Yoga 2 which is a bit different from the Yoga 3.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We began in mid-2013 the process of comprehensively working through the whole "touch screen slate form factor" microcomputer hardware revolution towards making a long term commitment. We are heavy users of computer devices who between us have a combined 78 years of computer experience. What we discovered is that

we needed our "business" computers capable of running powerful business software in a complex business environment and
we needed tablets (and related smart phones) that were designed to work well in a tech-based significantly evolved integrated consumer environment.
Confusing that was the occasional need to cross between the two environments.

What we started with was the big clunky "desktop" Windows computer, the iPad, and the iPhone. What we ended up with is

Surface Pro 2's used as desktop computers for the complex business environment but which can effectively be used as tablets and
Amazon Fire HDX tablets and the Fire Phone for the tech-based significantly evolved integrated consumer environment.
That combination would not be the choice for everyone and maybe for no one else.

We had to stick with Windows for business, but Windows-based phones and tablets fail because Microsoft offers no adequate tech-based significantly evolved integrated consumer environment.

This year we dumped Apple which does offer a tech-based significantly evolved integrated consumer environment, instead opting for Amazon because the latter offers a better-for-us tech-based significantly evolved integrated consumer environment at less cost. Beyond Apple and Amazon, we simply could not find any other choices with a fully-integrated retail consumer orientation out there. The choice was heavily influenced by the fact that we have been Amazon customers since 1998 plus own a much, much larger inventory of ebooks, music, and video, available to us in the Amazon Cloud than our inventory in the iCloud.

Having "lots of apps" does not address our goals for the business and consumer environments in which we function. Others, like "gamers" operate in different environments and would have different goals.

However, we struggled with the fact that Amazon.com and iTunes customer apps are available for all Apple IOS and Android OS tablets and phones and seemingly all major brands more or less would work. So heavy use of either consumer environment does not predetermine hardware choices. However, integration leading to ease of use is a positive.

Our choice about tablets and phones was finally solidified by costs and by expectations for long-term support.

One note. Do not ignore the video integration issue. You may never watch much video on a tablet. But our 2013 Samsung TV has Miracast which permits all three of the devices we chose to play video files or stream video onto that large screen and audio system because those devices use Miracast. Most recent TV's offer that feature and there are "dongle-like" devices that can be used for older TV's - I'm using one with our 2003 Pany Plasma.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> The ASUS T100 is an Intel powered Windows 8.1 machine. It has 2Gb RAM and either 32 or 64Gb of SSD. I have the 64Gb version and I have about 30Gb still available. Battery life is around 10-11 hours on a charge.
> 
> Downsides would be the relatively slow recharge rate, I just let it charge overnight so don't notice that. Screen is a 720p screen, which some don't care for. And with 2Gb of RAM, running some RAM intensive programs might be an issue. Also the keyboard is awkward for me as the keys are a bit scrunched and small for my fingers.
> 
> ...


OK, so with a 720 screen, can text be read more easily?

I see that steve posted a 4:3 ratio screen, and I've read other posts that indicate HD [ 1080] makes it harder to read text. This is important as I like to read when I surf. [ wish I had 20 something vision, lol.]

Thanks for the input, phrelin, as I'd like to possibly stream to my Panasonic at some point.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> OK, so with a 720 screen, can text be read more easily?
> 
> I see that steve posted a 4:3 ratio screen, and I've read other posts that indicate HD [ 1080] makes it harder to read text. This is important as I like to read when I surf. [ wish I had 20 something vision, lol.]
> 
> Thanks for the input, phrelin, as I'd like to possibly stream to my Panasonic at some point.


The 720p is just fine for reading and other things too. In fact, on a 10" screen it is perfectly good imo. While my Surface Pro has a better screen which makes me notice the differences a bit more than I would if I didn't have a live comparison.

Sent from my 23-n010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Thanks for the inI see that steve posted a 4:3 ratio screen, and I've read other posts that indicate HD [ 1080] makes it harder to read text. T*his is important as I like to read when I surf. [ wish I had 20 something vision, lol.]*


If you plan to do a lot of web surfing, the screen shot below from Pocketnow.com illustrates how many web pages are designed for 4:3. That's a 7" Nexus 7 (16:9) on the left and a 7.9" iPad Mini (4:3) on the right.

Also, the higher the resolution of the screen, the less likely you'll get eye fatigue from reading small type. Since it sounds like a 7.9" display is too small for you, definitely go to Best Buy or some store that has either the ~ 9" Google Nexus 9 or ~ 10" iPad Air on display. They're both 4:3 aspect ration and both have "retina" resolution, for sharp text.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Best Buy is having a $150 off Surface sale on Black Friday. Makes the current ($450) 32GB Surface 2 price at $300. I'm debating to get this one or the 64GB version for $100 more. Add the optional Touch Cover 2 or Type Cover 2 with backlit keys and it's pretty awesome from what I've been reading. I'm hoping to find a good sale between now and Christmas on the Type Cover 2.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, here's PC's mags latest "best tablet" round-up: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413145,00.asp


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 running cyanogenmod 11. I have no problems with it and it is fast enough for me.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I feel that your tablet had to fit within your work flow. I have an iPhone along with a new iMac 5k and and iPad air. I could start something on one device and finish on another one seamlessly. If you have and Android phone, you most likely want to look at an Android tablet. Not sure how they play with Windows PCs...


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

As I see it, your best choice is between the Apple iPad Air and the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.1 -- make your choice based on your cell phone -- if it's Android, go with the Samsung. If it's an iPhone, go with the Apple. They're both priced at $499. The Galaxy Tab has the advantages of run time, screen brightness, micro SD slot for memory expansion and an IR blaster that, coupled with the Peel Smart Remote app can act as a remote for your home theater system and devices in other rooms as well, even providing a program guide. The iPad has the advantage of the Apple store (more apps than for Android) and the Retina display If you have a Windows phone, the obvious choice is the Surface Pro.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Cholly said:


> As I see it, your best choice is between the Apple iPad Air _*[2]*_ and the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.1 -- make your choice based on your cell phone -- if it's Android, go with the Samsung. If it's an iPhone, go with the Apple. They're both priced at $499.


The Air 2 is $499 for 16gb. I've owned both the Air and the Air 2, and I can say that unless you are doing heavy gaming, video or photo editing, both the Air (64-bit A7 chip) and Air 2 (64-bit A8 chip) seem equally responsive for "every day" use. That said, you can get a 16GB Air for $399 or a 32GB Air for $449.

Air vs Air 2 is like the difference between an i5 vs i7 PC. Very similar in performance for most apps, IMHO.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Best Buy's Black Friday sale now includes $100 off on Apple's iPad Air 2 - regardless of color/capacity/wireless configuration.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

djlong said:


> Best Buy's Black Friday sale now includes $100 off on Apple's iPad Air 2 - regardless of color/capacity/wireless configuration.


In which case, a 64GB Air 2 at $499 (after $100 off) represents more value, IMHO, than a 32GB Air at $449.

If you're in the market for a 16GB Air, Target's Black Friday deal is a $100 gift card, bringing the price down to $299.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> The Air 2 is $499 for 16gb. I've owned both the Air and the Air 2, and I can say that unless you are doing heavy gaming, video or photo editing, both the Air (64-bit A7 chip) and Air 2 (64-bit A8 chip) seem equally responsive for "every day" use. That said, you can get a 16GB Air for $399 or a 32GB Air for $449.
> 
> _*Air vs Air 2 is like the difference between an i5 vs i7 PC*_. Very similar in performance for most apps, IMHO.


Now that you mention it, I've had laptops with an i5 and my newest one has an i7 in it and you're right, there really isn't much difference. For what I do with it, anyhow.

Rich


----------



## Jacksmyname (Nov 11, 2014)

Cholly has posted some good info. Android phone, go with an Android tablet. Apple phone, Apple tablet. And as he posted, stop by Best Buy so you can compare hands on. A few years ago, I was going to buy an Amazon Kindle tablet for my wife, just "because".
I had no idea what tablets were capable of, but thought she might have some fun with it. Went to Best Buy ready to get the Kindle. Started looking at the others and wound up buying the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1. I liked the larger screen size.
After setting it up for her and using it for a day or two, I thought it was pretty cool, and bought another one for myself.
It's a lot of fun, and we both use them constantly.
Don't discount using a tablet for watching movies, photo editing, games, etc. I have a pretty decent A/V system in my living room, with a 7 channel surround sound system, dual subs, an excellent Sony display, Blu Ray, HD-DVD, a Google TV device, etc. Obviously that system is where I usually watch movies. But l often am up quite late, and use my tablet for watching movies with headphones while my wife is asleep. I can watch movies stored on my PC, with the apps from movie channels like HBO, Showtime, Turner Classic Movies, and DirecTV (my provider). These gadgets are capable of considerably more than internet and e-mail. For example, if you like photography, you'd be surprised at how much you can do with photo editing on a tablet. Think about your interests, and browse the apps available for those interests. 
HTH.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got a Sammy 12" Tab Pro. Now what do I do with it? I only got it because I couldn't think of any other Xmas (I know, but it saves keystrokes) gifts that I want. And believe me, I've been looking. I got it on Amazon for $499. I've tried it today and it works, but setting it up has been a PITA and I don't like that. So, I'll wait another day and try again.

Rich


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I have an iPad 2 and will be upgrading to an iPad Air soon. The iPad's are expensive, but they retain value too. For instance, it looks like my trusty iPad 2 is worth about $200 on eBay.

Also, consider buying manufacturer refurbished. After selling my old one on eBay, I'll effictively be upgrading from the iPad 2 to the iPad Air for only $139, thanks to Apple's Certified Refurbished program (my iPad 2 was a refurb as well). I could get a refurbed iPad Mini for even less of a new outlay.

Having said that, I wouldn't get a tablet except for mobile use. I bought the lowest end Dell laptop 18 months ago and couldn't be happier with it. It's light and fast, has a much larger screen than my iPad, and you can't beat the good ole physical keyboard. I keep the laptop next to my recliner and use it way more than my iPad, which I primarilly use during my commute. The Dell laptop is my Plex media server also. It's a champ.

The latest entry-level Dell laptop can be had for just $229.99.

Another inexpensive laptop choice is the HP Stream 11. It's getting some good buzz and can be had for as little as $199.99.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Reaper said:


> I have an iPad 2 and will be upgrading to an iPad Air soon. The iPad's are expensive, but they retain value too. For instance, it looks like my trusty iPad 2 is worth about $200 on eBay.
> 
> Also, consider buying manufacturer refurbished. After selling my old one on eBay, I'll effictively be upgrading from the iPad 2 to the iPad Air for only $139, thanks to Apple's Certified Refurbished program (my iPad 2 was a refurb as well). I could get a refurbed iPad Mini for even less of a new outlay.
> 
> ...


I',m looking at re-furbs.

The Asus transformer netbook has a keyboard, [ yes, I agree about the physical keyboard]. More to the point, the Asus also has a ssd drive, and I'm a real big fan of those, I had one put in my CB desktop, and I'd never go back. They make all the difference, IMO.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rich said:


> I just got a Sammy 12" Tab Pro. Now what do I do with it? I only got it because I couldn't think of any other Xmas (I know, but it saves keystrokes) gifts that I want. And believe me, I've been looking. I got it on Amazon for $499. I've tried it today and it works, but setting it up has been a PITA and I don't like that. So, I'll wait another day and try again.
> 
> Rich


OK, so did you get it up and running :grin:

How do you like it so far?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> OK, so did you get it up and running :grin:
> 
> How do you like it so far?


Lasted a week and I sent it back. Still can't figure out what to do with them. I prefer my laptop and desktop. Both have large screens and work better. I guess that larger screen just filled my heart with lust, but after setting it up, which was easy, I said, "Now what?" The only real use I can see for one is if I had to stay in a hospital for awhile. But, I could use my laptop for that.

Gotta admit I was disappointed. But my smartphone, also a Samsung, can do just about anything the tablet can do and it's easier to carry around. I bought a new Galaxy Note 4 to replace my older Galaxy S3. What a difference! This thing is as big, or nearly as big as some of the smaller tablets and all the glitches I found on the S3 have been fixed. A truly amazing phone. Or phablet, if you will.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

As I said earlier, I play with tech. It is a very big hobby with me.

All during this past year I had been slowly shifting to Windows as I wasn't pleased with some of the UI changes that Apple was making. I'm still not thrilled with them over this, but I've been an Apple user for a lot of years and the Apple ecosystem is the very best out there. Microsoft's ecosystem is almost there, but still has some holes imo. As to Android, well I just don't like it! 

The phone you have has a lot to do with which tablet to consider as others have noticed. With an iPhone either an iPad or Windows tablet would be fine as there are plenty of cross-over apps and such between the two. Of course the ideal is iPhone and iPad for the total ecosystem and the sameness of how the phone and tablet work and how you interact with them.

I'm now back fully into the Apple camp though I still have my Surface Pro 1st generation (love it!) and a Windows AIO desktop. I had a Windows Phone that was fine too. Now I've bought the 64Gb versions of the iPad Air 2 and iPhone 6+. Superb products, and the interactivity is just spot on if not quite perfect imo!!

With an Apple MacBook Pro (2012 model), iPhone 6/6+, and iPad Air 2 (and some older iPads too), I can answer the phone on any of them. While that doesn't sound like much, it comes in handy. Just today I was on the laptop and my phone was in the other room. The laptop rang, the iPad rang and so did the phone. Since I was on the laptop, I just answered the call on it. Totally seamless and simple to do.

And with the new Handoff capability I can be working on something on the Mac or one of the touch devices and go to one of the other boxes and pick right up where I was in the document. Even shows me what to select to open to do it. Very handy when you need it. Only works with some Apple apps now, but who knows what the future will bring?

And as someone mentioned, one big advantage to the Apple gear is that resale value is much higher when it comes time to upgrade which mitigates the generally a bit higher upfront cost. But frankly the better quality tablets from the major mfgs are not all that different in price.

Oh and if you decide to get an iPad, DO NOT BUY THE 16Gb VERSIONS!! I did for the iPad Air 2 and even without many pictures, music or videos I had almost no storage left. Get the next step up. On the iPad Air that would be 32Gb on the Air 2 that's 64Gb.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich said:


> Lasted a week and I sent it back. Still can't figure out what to do with them. I prefer my laptop and desktop. Both have large screens and work better. I guess that larger screen just filled my heart with lust, but after setting it up, which was easy, I said, "Now what?" The only real use I can see for one is if I had to stay in a hospital for awhile. But, I could use my laptop for that.
> 
> Gotta admit I was disappointed. But my smartphone, also a Samsung, can do just about anything the tablet can do and it's easier to carry around. I bought a new Galaxy Note 4 to replace my older Galaxy S3. What a difference! This thing is as big, or nearly as big as some of the smaller tablets and all the glitches I found on the S3 have been fixed. A truly amazing phone. Or phablet, if you will.
> 
> Rich


Great phone (I wish I had one). Now you can go and buy a Samsung Galaxy Gear VR ($200 at your ATT store) to go along with it and experience Virtual Reality. :grin:.
I use my Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 on a daily basis. It would be nice if I had an Apple tablet, which I could use with the digital soundboard that my church is getting, but they're too pricey and lack SD card slots (IMHO a big mistake by Apple).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> _*Great phone (I wish I had one)*_. Now you can go and buy a Samsung Galaxy Gear VR ($200 at your ATT store) to go along with it and experience Virtual Reality. :grin:.
> I use my Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 on a daily basis. It would be nice if I had an Apple tablet, which I could use with the digital soundboard that my church is getting, but they're too pricey and lack SD card slots (IMHO a big mistake by Apple).


I'm stunned by it. I didn't realize how bad the Galaxy S4 was until I got the Note 4. That $200 price is only for online purchases and I don't know what the return policy on it is. Just got thru rooting around in a few AT&T websites and did see a description of it. Sounds interesting.

Rich


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

satcrazy said:


> I',m looking at re-furbs.
> 
> The Asus transformer netbook has a keyboard, [ yes, I agree about the physical keyboard]. More to the point, the Asus also has a ssd drive, and I'm a real big fan of those, I had one put in my CB desktop, and I'd never go back. They make all the difference, IMO.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


You're welcome.

I just sold my iPad 2 on eBay for darn near top dollar - $195.

I upgraded to a refurbed iPad Air and used PayPal Credit (formerly Bill Me Later) to finance it interest-free for 18 months on Apple.com. Suh-weet!


----------

